# Craftsman Drill Press?



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

My Dad died in January and in cleaning-out his basement, I've found / acquired a "Craftsman Drill Press" 335.25921, which is not what I consider to be an actual drill press, but rather a holder for a Craftsman Hand-Held Drill - which enables the two to be used as an albeit small drill press.
I would love to find an owner's manual or a compatible drill - for which I know not the model number. I am thinking it will make an interesting display in my shop.
Thanks very much!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think Wolfcraft may still make them. The ones I've seen have a split ring and take a more or less standard size 3/8 drill. You must have a few of those. Give them a try and see if they fit. If you really want authenticity, you could watch ebay for a vintage Craftsman drill. You know, one of the old metal case ones.
Those things do have their uses. If you needed to drill bench dog holes in a workbench, for example, one of those would probably be a good way to do it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

With some luck maybe one of the sellers may have the manual,can't hurt to ask.

Craftsman Drill Press 25921 | eBay

====



OPG3 said:


> My Dad died in January and in cleaning-out his basement, I've found / acquired a "Craftsman Drill Press" 335.25921, which is not what I consider to be an actual drill press, but rather a holder for a Craftsman Hand-Held Drill - which enables the two to be used as an albeit small drill press.
> I would love to find an owner's manual or a compatible drill - for which I know not the model number. I am thinking it will make an interesting display in my shop.
> Thanks very much!


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Otis,

Firstly I would like to offer condolences for your recent loss of a parent. Moving right along, I was able to find a little info on drills that should work in that unit. My searches for an actual manual were fruitless.

Jigs and I think alot alike when it comes to our willingness to use e-bay on tech research missions!

I found two listings where that stand was offered with a drill whose model number was also disclosed. One is still available, the other sold. I also found the same stand that someone tried to sell with a vintage black and decker drill. Curiously enough, the black and decker drill resembles the first power drill I ever owned in about 85 or so. I recall it cost me 14.99 new at K-Mart right after I was discharged from the Navy.

Thanks for digging up a memory with a smile attached to it!



315.10495 and 315.11400

Active Ebay Buy it Now Offer:

Craftsman 315.11400 1/4" Electric Drill with a Sears/Craftsman Drill Press Stand, Model 25921

Closed Deals:

Drill Press and a 315.10491


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys!
*Charles:* Great idea on the bench dog holes! I am about to build a super-heavy duty workbench for hand tool use. It will include bench dog holes and I had not even thought of that! A simple rotation of the base will be perfect for that. Thanks very much!
*BJ:* You are one resouceful guy - and I thank you for that idea. Interestingly, I very rarely buy used items sight unseen - but I need to do the eBay thing more than I do. I kind of had one of those [slap my head] and say "I could have had a V8" kinda moments. Again, your wisdom and experience shines brightly. Thank you!
*Bill:* Thanks also for your suggestions, as well. Yesterday, I visited a very good friend of mine who owns a couple of buildings full of "everything" imaginable that have anything to do with plumbing, electrical, HVAC and tools for the same. It isn't especially organized, but we were able to find numerous old drills (some metal-bodied Craftsman), but none were a match. I plan to continue my search on a casual basis, but plan to include visits to several local pawn shops. Thanks so much!
My dad was born April 24, 1929 he was an engineer after graduating from The Citadel in Charleston, SC. OPG Jr. worked-up until about 3 weeks prior to his death and was mentally sharp-as-a-tack until Christmas of 2011 - where my brother and I had to help him into my house (he had made the 30 mile drive with my Mom in the back seat with their dog). Daddy had been diagnosed with prostate cancer in June of 1992 and he died on January 17, 2012. His doctors listed several causes of death (even though the death certificate only had space for one): Prostate Cancer, Bone Cancer, Lymphatic Cancer, Multiple Double Pulmonary Embolism, Septic Shock, Internal Bleeding, he also had blood clots throughout, Diabetes and Congestive Heart Failure. In the past few days before his expiration his doctor asked me and Joy into the hall and said, "your dad will not make it out alive from this hospitalization - he has enough wrong with him to kill 10 men, but those 10 men would have died 10 years ago!" I still find myself wanting to pick-up the phone and ask for his advice. Daddy was raised during the Depression by his mother and her alcoholic father - who was, as I've been told; an excellent builder - but otherwise a horrible person. That old man was getting into "street fights" until age 70 - which is the age he was when murdered on the banks of the Savannah River. He was stabbed and gutted like a deer and my dad said the murder is still unsolved and whoever did it - did Augusta, GA a big favor. That old man's tools - some dating back as far as 1839 are now in my collection.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Otis,

Your historical commentary was a good read.


While the 'bay' is chocked full of opportunities to both buy and sell, some of them are good ones, and some aren't so good. Most of my purchases on e-bay turned out great but a few were learning experiences.

A good portion of my tools were purchased from pawn shops. I generally have to pay more for what I am getting at a pawn shop than I do on Craig's list or e-bay. Pawn shops, flea markets, second hand stores & Craig's list deals have a better chance to look before leaping than the 'bay' offers. The truly unique thing the bay offers for free is 'details' on a huge variety of items, including insight into what some people have actually paid for it recently and what people tend to want for it. Absent a buyer with cash in hand, appraisals are little more than a guess!.

My need to do up some 'bench dog' holes has me in half a mood to pick one of these contraptions up, as it can be moved across the surface easily. Odds are I will just run the 2x12's through the drill press across feed stands, but the hand drill stand sure would be handy at the moment. Thanks to *Chuck* for the tip/comment on that idea!

As for that link repository otherwise known as "*Jigs the Magnificent!*", if there is any truth to that old adage about 'imitation being the truest form of flattery', our responses to the same question were so much alike, it is kind of spooky....


----------



## King Roy (Nov 3, 2016)

send email address to email deleted for security reasons. I have a PDF of that drill press stand.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Roy and welcome. We prefer to see our members use our Private Messaging system to exchange emails as a security precaution. I copied your message and will forward it to Otis. You'll be able to use the PM system once you have made 10 posts which is easy to do by just participating in the conversations going on. We also have a manuals sub forum on our homepage where you could post that PDF to for others to use. You get to our home page by clicking on the large Routerforums.com logo near the top of the screen.


----------



## King Roy (Nov 3, 2016)

Here it is


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Roy.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Roy. I copied the PDF and posted it in the manuals section.


----------



## asri vaths (Nov 18, 2015)

Did u get a chance to use it? I am thinking of getting one online and was wondering how accurate it is.

Thanks,
Arvind


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

What's wrong with making a guide block by drilling a thick piece of wood on the DP (3/4"?) to get the bench dog hole going straight. It seems a lot less complicated than that hand drill press. I had a similar one many years ago. I think it held the drill with a cable clamp. It rought back memories. I haven't seen one of those in years. The drawback is the shallow throat; mostly good for small stuff.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Here’s what I did for a portable handheld “drill press”. It can be done for any size bit and a stop collar.


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Here’s what I did for a portable handheld “drill press”. It can be done for any size bit and a stop collar.


I just leave out the side pieces and use a piece of masking tape for a depth indicator. I position the bit on the work while holding up the guide block, slide the block down and drill. It leves more usable bit length this way. For a lot of holes , I have one of those drill guides that is sort of a drill press. It is a base and two posts and a sliding bar with a chuck in a bearing. You tighten you hand drill on the back of the chuck.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

